# a lame yard sign for a broke a$$ painter.



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

when times are tough, and you need to advertise on the cheap,,,grab some scrap wood and use some leftover paint


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

I like it


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks like a tomb stone. But it's a very nice kinda of wild west looking tomb stone!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Your broke? Looks good, kinda.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I like it :yes:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good to me!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

what does that mean? right below Painter. Is that Arabic or something?

Pat


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Possibly JTPs version of acanthus.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Is that Arabic or something?


Lol. 

No.

It's Kanji.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a good lookin' sign! Had a look at your website too. Nice work!

Cheers,


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

just relaxing and having fun 

the little doodads are called wingdings/dingbats.

just a way to break up lines of text,,,,little flourishes.

the black is aura, and it didnt cover as good as i hoped for,,,,ive used it as the background on signs, and it covered that well.

but i stretch it way to thin with a small brush (i used a small fitch, and a quill for the dot com stuff) and it required 3 coats.

i will stick with one shot from now on.

im not a sign painter,,,i just paint signs,,,,kind of.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

now i need to learn how to gold leaf the letters from RETIRED.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Nothing better than One-Shot for lettering and pinstriping. Looks nice John, but all of your signage work does!


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

high fibre said:


> now i need to learn how to gold leaf the letters from RETIRED.


Dutch metal, silver, aluminum is great with me. The real stuff? Best for that is Road Dog. I know how but don't have the chops for the real thing or palladium. Takes a lot of practice. 

RD has done hundreds of sqft. Not quite a billion yet..

Best book for a first time out (lots of pix and different treatments) is by Annie Sloan.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Headed to Jacksonville, FL. in a couple weeks to run a ceiling job, 23ct. 650 sq. ft., 3 inch squares at a time. Person i'm subbing for didnt want rolls. Yep B.......far from a billion! LOL. I have a "booklet" (digital) somewhere that is basic gold leafing....do's and dont's.....but even with years of experience, there always seems to be something that needs troubleshooting. I'll look for it and post it if it will fit.

By the way, I like the sign.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

sweeeeet.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I did a dining room ceiling about 7 years ago using the 3x3 leaf squares. The entire room was sprayed an oriental red including the ceiling. Cant remember the name of the product except that it did have some dark veining running through it. Set up a rolling scaffold to hold the leaf and sizing and the tools and worked standing off of another one. Came out nice and once I got a system going it worked as efficiently as I could hope for. The only other leafing I did was on vehicle lettering in the mid / late 70's.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> I did a dining room ceiling about 7 years ago using the 3x3 leaf squares. The entire room was sprayed an oriental red including the ceiling. Cant remember the name of the product except that it did have some dark veining running through it. Set up a rolling scaffold to hold the leaf and sizing and the tools and worked standing off of another one. Came out nice and once I got a system going it worked as efficiently as I could hope for. The only other leafing I did was on vehicle lettering in the mid / late 70's.


The red showing back through either real gold or Dutch metal is to simulate bole. Bole is a clay used over real gesso so that when real leaf is applied it can be burnished with burnishing tools. The first burnishing tools were teeth from animals. Now they are mostly agate. 

There is also a blue bole which is used under silver.

I am still leaving the real gold to RD.. I like my coffee too much to even try it anymore..


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Never knew that Bill, seriously. Did you ever clear over any of the leaf after it was put on?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

using real gold, over 22ct you shouldnt have to seal it. It will never tarnish and if exterior should last at least 30 years.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Never knew that Bill, seriously. Did you ever clear over any of the leaf after it was put on?


Like RD says, the real thing is a whole different ballgame. They pull up real gold from the ocean that has been in saltwater for 3-400 years and it's just like it was.

Other types of leaf are different and are alloys or like real silver leaf tarnish really fast and have to be clearcoated. Shellac, varnish, alkyd poly, and in a four coat process even acrylic clears if the area to be coated over is not large.

My fave acrylic clear even though it's one of those Nazi commiepinko non-union **** outfits, is Benny Moore StaysClear. 

Aluminum leaf has its own properties too. 

All the patination chemicals are used on the Dutch metal and copper leaf as well as sulfides like "liver of sulfur". Liver of sulfur is a little tricky. Too strong and it will burn through. Too weak and the change is slow. It also starts "working" the second it hits water and goes bye-bye. 

A million tricks..

Some leafing with 22 carat and silver is done on glass for signage or on small mirrors using gelatin and just a little bit of alcohol. The gelatin solution as it dries, shrinks down and causes the leaf to hold to the class smoothly. That is, if your good enough at using real gold. I ain't


----------

